# Does PIKO Sell Spare Parts?



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

Does anyone know if you can buy spare parts from PIKO other that the "kits" they offer of doors, brewery, walls, windows, etc.?  I'd like to purchase some additional load piping for my grain elevator so I can have fill pipes on both sides, like the prototypes. 







       








 I realize that I could just make my own out of tubing and some chain, but I wanted to have it mounted with the swivel piece like the one that comes with the model kit.  If so, is there a web address or email address that I should use to contact them and order parts?  I can't find a PARTS button on their website like the one POLA has.  Please advise.

Ed


----------



## Greg Stevens (Jan 3, 2008)

Ed,

Why not make your own pipes. Either use plastic shapes available in hobby shops or old plastic sprews. Plastic straws might work too. Just some ideas in case Piko doesn't sell their parts. Good Luck.


----------



## ohioriverrailway (Jan 2, 2008)

I tried that route to get some extra windows. They said they wouldl send them to me, but didn't say anything about costs. If you tell them the kit and the number on the sprue, apparently they will make extra parts available. Their English isn't too good, and I got the impression that we'd have been able to communicate better in German. (I had 4 years of it, but that was 40 years ago!) 
I wound up making copies of their windows using resin castings.


----------



## Jim Shutt (Jan 2, 2008)

Ed, 
See St Aubins ad in the latest GR Magazine. They list a whole lot of Piko spare parts for sale. 
Jim Shutt 
SAGRES


----------

